# Saison Recipes



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Looking to diversify from the english and american ales and IPAs of late, and keen to get some suggestions on tried and tested saison recipes to brew a batch on the weekend. 

Cheers

J


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (22/9/11)

J. Check out the database and look up Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison (i'd link it if I knew how). I've done it a few times and it was great.
Roll on summer - the yeasties love it hot at 26C
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Mikedub (22/9/11)

Tony's BullsHead Summer Saison in the recipe DB is a cracker IMO, though you are probably not getting 30+ degree days in Canberra atm, 
B)


----------



## Tony (22/9/11)

mmmm yeah that was a cracker of a beer..... gunna do it again myself when it warms up.

i havnt used it but i have read the 3711 (is that the number?) french saison yeast works cooler.

Saison needs hot temps...... i like to run it at around 30 and have had it up around 35. It still runs slow at this temp and comes out quite clean.

the perfect mid summer yeast... and beer.

Its a fairly open style and can be made as a low alc pale beer to near stout ( i have made a saison stout) but the trick is to mash very cool and get it as dry as you can.

cheers


----------



## insane_rosenberg (22/9/11)

G'Day NewBeer,

I knocked this one out last year and pulled down 2nd in the Belgian Category at the Tanunda show. Only critique was over carbonation (Damn Coopers drops)...

*Saison rose de montagne* (Saison)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.005 (P): 1.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.18 %
Colour (SRM): 5.2 (EBC): 10.2
Bitterness (IBU): 46.7 (Average)

55% Pilsner
25% Munich II
10% Demara Sugar
10% Wheat Malt

1.2 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Grains of Paradise @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Indian Coriander Seed (ground) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3711 - French Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Wy 3711 is a monster! Really happy at 20-21 and gives that amazing Saison dryness. 

I've heard black peppercorn is a substitute for grains of paradise. I used 1g in a 23L batch, and 19g of the coriander seed.


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Mikedub said:


> Tony's BullsHead Summer Saison in the recipe DB is a cracker IMO, though you are probably not getting 30+ degree days in Canberra atm,
> B)




Cheers for the recommendation. Yep, as I understand it, I need to start it at around 20 and start moving it up to around 27 degrees (strategic placement of an oil heater or 2 should do the trick for the week and the fermenters are located in my study so won't drop below 20 without additional heat). I usually chill after fermentation is complete with my ales, is it the same deal with a saison or should I treat it differently? 

Thanks again

J


----------



## Tony (22/9/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...5&hl=saison

electric blanket!

If you use the propper belgian saison yeast it will struggle to ferment at 20.

cheers


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Shane R said:


> G'Day NewBeer,
> 
> I knocked this one out last year and pulled down 2nd in the Belgian Category at the Tanunda show. Only critique was over carbonation (Damn Coopers drops)...
> 
> ...




Thanks Shane - Did you ramp the temp up or keep it ticking over at 21 for the duration? Haven't done a saison before, so any tips most appreciated. 

Jake


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Tony said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...5&hl=saison
> 
> electric blanket!
> 
> ...




Link rocks!!

Cheers mate

Jake


----------



## Charst (22/9/11)

Tony said:


> i havnt used it but i have read the 3711 (is that the number?) french saison yeast works cooler.




Just brewed 2 batches of saison with 3711

(90% dingermans pils 10% Wheat) Mashed at 63Degess for an hour, 65 for Half hour, Started at 1058 and stopped at 1004. Can Attenuate the yeast  
27 IBU of EKG .Bittering, knockout and dry hop additions.


The only thing was i didn't realise the instructions for this yeast were to stay below 25, I started at 19, held for 3 days then went up .5 of a degrees every 12 hours or so (before and after work) went to 27.
I only bottled last friday but tasting flat it had a pronounced dry white wine character. not unpleasant but a touch stronger then id have liked.
will see with age, god first start into saison.


----------



## Tony (22/9/11)

well it is a FRENCH saison yeast 

I have read of white wine and lemon like characters.

I prefer the belgian strain for its earthy acidic slightly fruity character, lets the malt and hops do most of the talking.

but it needs heat!


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Tony said:


> well it is a FRENCH saison yeast
> 
> I have read of white wine and lemon like characters.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, well, it's early in the year, so it sounds like a french yeast now without the need to leave an electric blanket on home alone, and order some earthy belgians for middle of summer. White wine and lemon... sounds like one that will go down well with the family with some beer battered flathead tails or something, unlike the the recent 90 + IBU IPAs, which sad to say,  I had to finish all by myself.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Charst (22/9/11)

Tony said:


> well it is a FRENCH saison yeast
> 
> I have read of white wine and lemon like characters.
> 
> ...




your right about the lemon, I tasted my starter that i had just left at room temp and immediately thought of wit beers and of the Bridge road Aussie Ale if you've had it, something very citrusy lemony in it that made me think if i wanted to emulate that beer id use this yeast at like 19 -20 assuming it'd go at that temp. hey it fermented the starter without a problem.

Next time I use this yeast I'll probably up the mash temp a touch and drop the grist as I'm looking at a 7.2% Saison at the moment thats dry as a bone.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (22/9/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> Thanks Shane - Did you ramp the temp up or keep it ticking over at 21 for the duration? Haven't done a saison before, so any tips most appreciated.
> 
> Jake



Yeah, no ramp up required on the 3711, and as Charst mentioned probably not a good idea. Very quick fermenter too.

In terms of chilling, I didn't... I even left out the Irish Moss on that batch. The hazyness really worked.

In terms of feeding it to the family, fair warning: You may need to pick them up off the floor. This beer was 6.2% and drank like a lawnmower beer!


----------



## Tony (22/9/11)

hence why mine was made at 1.038

I made a few strong ones but they are so drinkable because of the dryness, they make a mess of you very fast!


----------



## Newbee(r) (22/9/11)

Tony said:


> hence why mine was made at 1.038
> 
> I made a few strong ones but they are so drinkable because of the dryness, they make a mess of you very fast!



... and for summer that is a bit less desirable - spring french strong and mild summer belgian sounds like the go. 

Ross has both the french and belgian yeasts available, so an order is now in for both - will be next weekend though as too late in the week for delivery - so will do a Landlord this weekend and saison next.


----------



## Charst (22/9/11)

Newbee(r) said:


> ... and for summer that is a bit less desirable - spring french strong and mild summer belgian sounds like the go.
> 
> Ross has both the french and belgian yeasts available, so an order is now in for both - will be next weekend though as too late in the week for delivery - so will do a Landlord this weekend and saison next.




Ive heard that the dupont is notorious for stalling at Medium gravities 1020-1035 so i was thinking about following tony's method, splitting a smack pack, making up a starter of dupont, pitching, then pitching the 3711 on top a week later. any thoughts?


----------



## bconnery (22/9/11)

3711 is a great yeast in my opinion. Forgiving of slightly lower temps Saison wise, but will handle going higher. 
I've not let it got into the 30s (yet) but I've done it at Brisbane ambient temps during October, so you are talking high 20s. 
I've found if you let it get down into the 17 odd range it will start to die on you, which can leave a lovely smooth silky mouthfeel, but I like to leave that temp range for other beers. 

Not related to Saisons but it is great in a stout fermented slighltly cooler too. 

I've used this yeast now in Saisons, sours, a stout and also a Bitter and it was great every time.


----------



## winkle (22/9/11)

bconnery said:


> 3711 is a great yeast in my opinion. Forgiving of slightly lower temps Saison wise, but will handle going higher.
> I've not let it got into the 30s (yet) but I've done it at Brisbane ambient temps during October, so you are talking high 20s.
> I've found if you let it get down into the 17 odd range it will start to die on you, which can leave a lovely smooth silky mouthfeel, but I like to leave that temp range for other beers.
> 
> ...


+1 good work-horse yeast.


----------



## Josh (23/9/11)

Just listened to the Jamil Show Saison episode. Fermentation seems to be the key to this beer. He mentions all the spicy and fruity flavours should come from fermentation, not adding spices. The idea being a truly great Saison has the whole range of spice, fruit, malt flavours. Adding spices can make the Saison one dimentional.

Chris White came on and they got talking about yeast strains. I would be interested in using the White Labs WLP568 Saison Blend. Presumably the blend includes the Dupont strain plus some other Belgian Ale strains to get it to ferment right out.


----------

